# Birds hatched this Summer...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

These are a few of the 103 birds hatched this Summer at Fossil Ledges, ( they're eating watermelon and veggie treats). I think the census for this Winter is going to be about 40 birds including Chickens, Ducks, Peafowl and Turkeys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking 40 birds isn't bad then you tossed in the turkeys and peafowl. To me the larger birds are always more work than the chickens.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

For me, the Peafowl are always the most labor intensive and the ducks are the messiest. I only have two Eastern Wild Turkeys now and I may try to sell a few more birds this Fall. I just want a manageable number for Winter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't live up in the cold north anymore so I have no conception how much more difficult it is taking care of too many birds in Winter.

My high numbers were easy but I lived in S. TN at the time and Winter didn't really present a challenge.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am going to be heating the new coop this Winter also.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really? Why?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It will be an experiment, just enough to keep things thawed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I was thinking warm enough to take your coat off, sit in the easy chair and kick back.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, I can't relax in the house, there's a Peacock in there half the time!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh, but you're going to have some additional little Peabodies for Baby to have as companions so he might not be in the house as much as he has been.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It will just evolve into another gang of thugs like the ducks! Although this gang might be the sissy thugs.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ha! Let us know how the heating shapes up, we have talked about the same- keeping it just above freezing inside, to help our boys keep their combs intact etc especially. Where we live is very hit or miss in winter- kind of on the border between the north and south weather wise. Some winters it's good snows and sub-freezing nights for weeks on end (10-15 degrees F for 3 weeks running, that sort of thing.) But then we sometimes have mild winters with little snow and only freezing temps. Crap shoot- but yes, we may do that too. See? I always talk too much.

I love the duck(?) in the pic that is kind of a mottled color? I'm not sure that's correct term but the brown and white one kind of in the middle there. Very cute! I love the ducks too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do need glasses. I had to search for a mottled duck in the pic. It took me a while.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is Bip, he is a Muscovy and was born with a crooked foot which we were able to fix. There is a light Blue Swedish and a darker Blue Swedish, two black and white Anconas and one black Cayuga chick. Most are about half grown but near adult size. They are endlessly entertaining! I still have a dozen Blue Swedish eggs in the new incubator because people wanted them. Then I am done hatching ducks for this year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed you qualified that statement by saying ducks. What else are you planning to put in the bator?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There are three India Blue Peafowl eggs in there and that's it for this season.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a question about the eggs, don't peafowl and ducks have a season? Guineas lay from Spring to early Fall and that's it. A question was asked of me if a Guinea hen would start laying again after hatching one brood. The answer is no now that I've paid attention.

So, do they have a season and do they hatch out more than one brood a season?


----------

